
Learning to Listen, in a Los Angeles Cafe Built for Vinyl - mykowebhn
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/03/dining/vinyl-records-listening-bar-kissaten.html
======
shams93
Vinyl is kind of silly compared to supporting actual live music especially I'm
a city like LA with such a tremendously rich variety of live music acts. Not
to knock vinyl but it's like why build a cafe for vinyl in la where there are
so many tremendous live talents lacking space to perform?

~~~
locklock
You can ignore a record spinning on a turntable while you're having a drink,
it's a bit harder to ignore a live band playing in the same room

~~~
granshaw
Right, it’s a completely different vibe - the live experience is like no
other, but the audio quality is often too loud and harsh and crap, whereas
listening in the vinyl cafe would be at the other end of the spectrum

------
nemild
I recently went to Bar Shiru in Oakland (mentioned in the article) and it was
quite the experience:

[https://www.yelp.com/biz/bar-shiru-oakland](https://www.yelp.com/biz/bar-
shiru-oakland)

~~~
marzell
I was a little confused by the layout and amount of exposed concrete. Not that
it sounded bad, but I prefer a bit more damped sound and maybe they
intentionally went for a more live sound with the room itself being a major
presence. They do have a fun collection of records along the wall.

------
Stay_frostJebel
Young people who have never heard music played on high quality equipment are
in for a treat.

~~~
dajohnson89
i'm 30, and i have no idea what vinyl sounds like. my grandparents played it a
couple times but i dont remember

------
mrdobelina
As a collector and founder of a startup about vinyl records, I find these
places extremely interesting. Looking forward to seeing more of them, also in
Italy.

------
jaequery
Vinyl is quietly making a comeback. I never knew just how hot vinyl records
these days until I stumbled across the guys running vnyl.org. They are making
a killing.

------
Swivekth18
Calling “a Garrard, an audiophile turntable” is the most laughable thing I’ve
ever read in the Times. Yes, it’s a belt drive table (although there may have
been some with idler wheels) but, audiophile, no. A starter table like a
Thorens, or a Rega, might count, but a Linn or any of the true audiophile
tables might start to qualify. The difference between an analog record on a
great system and a. Digital mp3 on anything would make most people who love
music cry at what’s missing in the digital version.

~~~
patentatt
Except that all modern vinyl pressings are from the same digital masters as
any other available medium or format. AFAIK nobody records, mixes, and masters
in an entirely analog domain any more. Even so, vinyl isn’t a very good audio
storage mechanism, now if you made that argument for reel-to-reel tape, you
may have a point. Possibly. But even then, high quality digital audio is still
probably better. Especially given the practical implementation of any analog
system.

Edit: and, lol, they’re using tube amps and horizontally-placed horn speakers
that aren’t designed to be horizontal on a shelf in a resonant cavity. Yeah,
this is not an audiophile setup at all. An LA hipsters idea of an audiophile
setup at best. I’ll bet it’s fun though!

~~~
sexyflanders
audiophile n. A person having an ardent interest in stereo or high-fidelity
sound reproduction.

please quit your gatekeeping

~~~
vict00ms
If someone orients their speakers in an aesthetically-pleasing-but-sub-
optimal-for-hearing manner, then it's difficult to argue that they have an
"ardent interest" in high-fidelity sound replication.

~~~
patentatt
And putting them deep in a shelf like that ... I mean, anyone who cared about
sound reproduction could hear that hollow resonance sound ...

